
Using Go instead of bash for scripts - ngaut
https://presstige.io/p/Using-Go-instead-of-bash-for-scripts-6b51885c1f6940aeb40476000d0eb0fc
======
jackewiehose
No thanks.

> I write those scripts so infrequently that I every time I need to re-learn
> basics. How do I declare a function? How do I write if? How do I write a
> loop? In bash, simple things are complicated. Finally, writing anything non-
> trivial is a mess. Bash and PowerShell are not a good languages.

Yeah of course... because you don't know the simplest things in bash, they are
complicated? And the conclusion is, that

    
    
        cmd := exec.Command("./myapp")
        cmd.Dir = getHomeDir();
        err = cmd.Run()
        must(err)
    

is more simple than

    
    
        cd "$HOME"
        ./myapp

